
In-Q-Tel - themantra514
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In-Q-Tel
======
themantra514
TBH this is pretty cool: "The name "In-Q-Tel" is an intentional reference to
Q, the fictional inventor who supplies technology to James Bond."

